# bessacar E520



## misterbus (Sep 27, 2010)

looking to buy this model but looks like some users are parting company after two years. is there anyone owning one who could throw some light on this model please


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I think that you will find that most people who buy new MHs will change them within one or two years.
Likewise the majority who buy second hand tend to keep them longer. :wink:


----------

